# Peeling laminate



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you have any edges or corners of plastic laminate come unstuck and curling up, just run a warm iron over them. This will soften the laminate itself which may be brittle, and also soften the adhesive so it will stick down again. Even awkward little corners of fixed furniture can be reached with the nose of the iron.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry said you were a whiz with the iron, his underpants had never had creases in them before he stayed at yours. 


You can use a wax stick to fill in any small nicks, don't use your everyday iron though (I kept the old one when the steam function broke) as it can be a so-and-so to clean afterwards.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Barry said you were a whiz with the iron, his underpants had never had creases in them before he stayed at yours.
> 
> You can use a wax stick to fill in any small nicks, don't use your everyday iron though (I kept the old one when the steam function broke) as it can be a so-and-so to clean afterwards.


Ewwwwww! I never went anywhere near his undercrackers, thank you very much. I did iron his Ts though. I was tempted to try ironing the rumples out of his face, but I think he's too far gone.

P.S. Do you mean the wax that I use for my bikini line?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tugboat is so talented. He makes all his own dresses you know.

Stitches all the sequins on and everything.

It's such a shame that he looks like Bluto though. :crying:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

tugboat said:


> Ewwwwww! I never went anywhere near his undercrackers, thank you very much. I did iron his Ts though. I was tempted to try ironing the rumples out of his face, but I think he's too far gone.
> 
> P.S. *Do you mean the wax that I use for my bikini line?*


Umm...make sure that you get all the hairs out before you do it though.:surprise:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> Tugboat is so talented. He makes all his own dresses you know.
> 
> Stitches all the sequins on and everything.
> 
> It's such a shame that he looks like Bluto though. :crying:


Ooh, where's the dislike button?

Not much ironing needed for your mankini, Gnomey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did this on the self build to cure some PVA glue, but I put an old T cloth twixt Iron and wood even though it was any old iron.


----------

